# Hi!



## cassious64 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi everyone! My name is Cass and I live in Calgary. I want to get into blacksmithing and have for about two years now. I read a fair bit online about it, so I figured it'd be good to join a forum so I can actually ask questions of my own. I haven't tried smithing yet, but I'm hoping a friend will let me give it a shot in the near future.

I'm mainly interested in learning so I can combine it with my degree in archaeology. I'm particularly interested in getting into experimental archaeology and making use of a knowledge in blacksmithing so I can recreate Irish and British iron age tools and weapons, as well as learn about the techniques that went into creating the items. I hope to one day be able to create a collection of the tools from these locations and time using period techniques, then use them to experiment with various uses and perform usewear analysis on the replicas for comparative analysis with real artifacts. I also do leather working, so I'm hoping to tie the two together. 

I'm excited to learn a lot on here!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome Cass, from a Irishman linked to Malahide Castle (OK, maybe a few generations ago..but I still like Guinness) in Calgary. Have you seen that show on TV about the crazy Irish guy who makes wild swords in New England???? Totally nuts...but talented.

I'm more on the metal fabrication and welding side of things, but fascinated and envious of the blacksmithing side. Lots of talented people on this forum. Tap into them 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Alexander (Jan 31, 2017)

Cool welcome to the form Cass


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome! Very exciting stuff you'ew working on.


----------



## Dogpounder (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey Cass

Fellow blacksmith here, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 3, 2017)

Cass, How how do you picture your degree in Archaeology helping with blacksmithing, or is it more the blacksmithing being more true to the past?

I know very little archeaeology, so just want to hear from you your thoughts and plans.

Also side note, re:leather work, is there a glue that you recommend for glueing a cut in a black leather motorcycle jacket back together? I was thinking a soft cloth backing and some sort of flexible glue to hold the cut closed. (Trying to avoid stitching it, which highlights the cut)


----------

